# Dexter.....Dachshund X STOLEN



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

Cross posting....hope thats ok

stolen from Mudefood wood BH23 4TR at the dog show, he was in a silver vito van which was also stolen.

Van has now been found but Dexter is still missing (

Poster here

DogLost.co.uk - DEXTER's Lost Dog Poster


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahh bless him...will cross post x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My brother in law lives very near there i will get him to keep a look out.


----------

